# Hemi Hamate Arthroplasty



## mmullnix (Dec 15, 2009)

Hi,

I need some help with a procedure.  My surgeon did a hemi hamate arthroplasty and I am not sure how to code it.  Is there anyone who can provide some assistance?


----------



## mbort (Dec 16, 2009)

look at 25332


----------



## tlucarelli (Sep 5, 2019)

PIP JOINT HEMI-HAMATE ARTHROPLASTY - http://handsurgery.org/newsletter/2016-Winter.cgi


----------

